# Holiday in Italy



## OliveCameToo (Dec 27, 2013)

We are thinking of moving to Italy. 
We recently bought a motor home so I could show my partner where my family are from and also tour further down and get a feel for different areas.
Our plans have gone t*ts up! Motor home in the garage, wont be ready in time so we are flying over and staying in two apartments, one in Porto San Giorgio the other Scerne.
Can anyone recommend any 'sites' to see? Nice towns/cities. Not touristy, natural Italy.
We will be hiring a car but obviously dont want to do too much driving.
Thank you


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

OliveCameToo said:


> We are thinking of moving to Italy.
> We recently bought a motor home so I could show my partner where my family are from and also tour further down and get a feel for different areas.
> Our plans have gone t*ts up! Motor home in the garage, wont be ready in time so we are flying over and staying in two apartments, one in Porto San Giorgio the other Scerne.
> Can anyone recommend any 'sites' to see? Nice towns/cities. Not touristy, natural Italy.
> ...


hi 
do you mean Scerne in South abruzzo . if so its not far from where we live and i could show you the real qabruzzo . its not verry turisty yet let me know


----------



## OliveCameToo (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi Pudd, we've 'spoken' before, a while back :rapture: Congratulations on becoming a mod!!

We are going to the Scerne, a bit south of Pescara? Is that the same one?

Abruzzo and Le Marche have caught our interest re moving, but we're yet to see if we can get the type of property there, that we want


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

OliveCameToo said:


> Hi Pudd, we've 'spoken' before, a while back :rapture: Congratulations on becoming a mod!!
> 
> We are going to the Scerne, a bit south of Pescara? Is that the same one?
> 
> Abruzzo and Le Marche have caught our interest re moving, but we're yet to see if we can get the type of property there, that we want


yep thats the one not far frome us we have freinds who live there 

and ive googled porta san we were there last year only to have eye surgery in a private clinic in fermo , can highly recoment the clinic , more like a hotel than a clinic 

as for houses iam sure you will find what you want its a buyers market at the mo no matter what the estate agents tell you 

and a lot of english are selling up having relised they bought in a dieing area . and spent fo
rtunes on house they swill never sell , as they are trying to get back what they spent 

this is not an investment area . if you like a house and want to stay therte fair inugh but you wont sell on at a profit 


you are doiing the right thing by staying in the exstream North and South od a bruzzo you can easly reach all of abruzzo from the wilds to tghe centere of abruzzo

good luck


----------



## OliveCameToo (Dec 27, 2013)

We would definitely be buying to live there! not as an investment. It might be nice to also get a small apartment to rent out and to 'holiday' in for ourselves and family.


----------



## travelinggaby (Aug 25, 2014)

Marche is really nice and not touristy at all. I loved Fermo and the Abbazia Fiastra.
I wrote about my trip at 
gabyaroundtheworld.blogspot.it/2014/05/a-couple-of-reasons-to-visit-marche.html

Good luck

Gaby


----------



## sheilamarsco (Jul 2, 2010)

try the north of abruzzo teramo area fabulous scenery not at all a tourist area.


----------



## travelinggaby (Aug 25, 2014)

Oh, and if you like shopping,,,in Marche you'll find the Todds outlet next to the Prada outlet and a bunch of other italian brand's stores. Good for the soul bad for the wallet.


----------



## KeelyEv (Sep 23, 2014)

OliveCameToo said:


> We are thinking of moving to Italy.
> We recently bought a motor home so I could show my partner where my family are from and also tour further down and get a feel for different areas.
> Our plans have gone t*ts up! Motor home in the garage, wont be ready in time so we are flying over and staying in two apartments, one in Porto San Giorgio the other Scerne.
> Can anyone recommend any 'sites' to see? Nice towns/cities. Not touristy, natural Italy.
> ...


Hello!!! Go to south Italy for the most beautiful natural sceneries!!! In particular, I reccommend Salento - beautiful incontaminated, natural beaches - Alberobello - where you'll find Trulli, very particular houses - Santa Maria di Leuca, Ostuni - the white city and so much more!!!! Look into Puglia and you won't be disappointed I'm sure!


----------



## Jessiemay (Sep 25, 2014)

It depends how much driving you're prepared to do...! My other half is always happy to drive, so before we moved over here this year we did several crazy 'driving' trips taking in as much of Abruzzo as possible. 

Most of the hilltop villages and towns are very picturesque in a sleepy, untouristy, dilapidated kind of way. There is always a piazza to sit and have a coffee in and some winding cobbled streets to explore.

Not quite sure where you are staying... couldn't find a Scerne south of Pescara on google maps. If its Scerni then Vasto has a nice old town, as does Casoli, and Bomba looked cute when we were driving past there! If you're prepared to drive further then Sulmona is lovely as is Atri.

Even the 'touristy' places in Abruzzo have a lot of 'real' charm and are not exactly overrun with tour buses ;-)


----------

